# Calcasieu Wed, 3/19, wade trip



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I'm headed to Calcasieu Wed (3/19) morning. Looking for at least 1 and maybe 2 to split gas costs (~$35each). 

I run a Babycat, wade/drift and throw artificials. A day license will cost ya about $15 for LA.

PM me if interested.


----------

